# Ford 5000 heavy steering



## stevejohnston71 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi guys. I have a 1965 Ford 5000 6X with no power steering. Over the last few years the steering has got heavier and is very difficult to turn at times. Nothing has changed on the tractor. On the front LHS the steering arm pin that connects to the left wheel has a ball joint that has worn considerably and I am wondering if this is having an affect on the steering. Any ideas? Also at the bottom of the steering wheel shaft there is a gear box assembly with what appears to be a sump plug. If this houses oil for the steering gear box could this be low on oil or dry?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Steve! Indeed, the lubrication is probably getting pretty dry. I'd check that and replace that joint as well but I'll bet that steering box is screaming for some lube!


----------



## stevejohnston71 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok I will try the steering box lube. What type of gear oil would you recommend.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Steve, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You can try a good quality gear oil (80-90 wgt), but if your steering gearbox seals are leaking, it may leak out. If this is the case, you can try John Deere cornhead grease, but it may also leak out if the seals are shot. Alternatively, you can pump grease into the steering gearbox. 

If all else fails, you may have to 'bite the bullet' and rebuild your steering gearbox. If it has been run 'dry' for a long period of time this may be a costly repair.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Steve,

One thing you can do is to check your steering shaft thrust bearings for up/down movement as you steer one way and then the other. If the steering wheel moves significantly up/down, the thrust bearings are shot. Steering box needs a rebuild. 

You will need a shop/service manual to set it up correctly if you tear into it.


----------



## stevejohnston71 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks Sixbales. The steering wheel does not move up or down so that seems ok. Will try some oil or grease and see how it go's. I will monitor the seal for leaks also. Thanks again.


----------



## stevejohnston71 (Jan 29, 2017)

At the suggestion of my local tractor shop I'm going to replace the two front thrust bearings, lower tie rod ends and top up the steering box with gear oil. See how that go's.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Jack the front end off the ground and see if the front spindles move up and down, the carrier bearings might be bad. If you just take a little weight off them the steering might get easy.:usa:


----------



## stevejohnston71 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok an update.
Managed to pull apart front thrust bearings & tie rod ends with considerable help from hammers, wrenches and and old timer assisting. The right front thrust bearing had completely disintegrated so it was steering metal on metal. The steering box was also dry of gear oil. Both thrust bearings and tie rods were replaced and steering box re filed with oil. All good now. Steers like it should do without resistance. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

